# 1/24 decals peel & stick on



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Decal,s--need to find out 1/24 scale peel & stick on decals--dom--where too get them


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Dom, Not sure exactly what you're doing but the first thing to come to mind is Pinewood Derby stickers.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=1380b34863f26918&ion=1&biw=1024&bih=682

There's a variety out there. My LHS stocks a good bit of this stuff. The sponsor decals may be a bit oversize for 1/25. Hope this is useful.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Thank,s rondo it seems when i place water decal,s on i have a problem with them cracking ,around corners etc. I had some 1/24 scale decals not water needed self sticking ,it was so much easier, i also have the pinewood derby decals,which are better ,but the stick ons are easier, anyone know who has them lmk---dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some 1/24 scale peel and stick decals here: http://www.electricdreams.com/Shop/slot-car-parts-ultracal-decals-c-3_1036.html The 1/24 items start at the bottom of page 2.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is another place to look for 1/24 decals. http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------

